

Future of Interface - THX420
http://futureo.us/future-of-interface/

======
bking
I agree except for the mechanics of input. It needs to be controllable input,
and because we can't "control" our heartbeat or how much we sweat, how could
we precisely input into the system?

~~~
THX420
There are two parts to the proposed solution: \- Brain computer interactions:
this would be a way to control your devices without doing any muscle movement.
This is in line with what Miguel Nicolelis (Duke University) and others are
researching. \- A.I.: could act to predict controls based on inputs from
brainwaves, biofeedback, usage patterns, etc.

